# Real Cohibas??



## Pmore (Jan 6, 2006)

I recently received 5 Cohiba Esplendido's as a gift from a family friend. But I can't tell if they are fakes. Does anyone know what to look for in order to figure out if these are real?

And just so you know, they came in a 5-pack box and each was individually wrapped in celophane. Suspicious???


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Pmore said:


> I recently received 5 Cohiba Esplendido's as a gift from a family friend. But I can't tell if they are fakes. Does anyone know what to look for in order to figure out if these are real?
> 
> And just so you know, they came in a 5-pack box and each was individually wrapped in celophane. Suspicious???


FAKE! They don't come wrapped in cello. Was there a glass top?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Cellophane is a dead dead giveaway but to be sure... check http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Gallery/0,3390,,00.html also i had a fake in this contest (click for pics of another fake Cohiba: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19558 )


----------



## Pmore (Jan 6, 2006)

There was no glass top. I figured these were fakes at first, but I noticed the "Cohiba" was emossed/gold. So I thought it may be real. Should have known celophane was a deal breaker.


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea cellophane is not a good thing here. Thanks for the link crazyfool every little bit of info helps tons. Great for compare and contrast.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Unless the store they bought them at put them in celo for travel they are fake, and all the places I have bought Cohibas for travel at, wrap them in tissue, in a five back sleeve. I've never scene a vendor use celo to wrap cigars. Not saying it would be a bad idea...


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Jan 11, 2006)

so you mean these are fakes?

my g/f's dad got these from someone as a gift from a trip to the dominican republic, he doesnt smoke so he decided to give them to me thinking he was really giving me a treat.. 
but i guess its the thought that counts.. for some reason though i cant bring my self to tossing them out.. should we do a fake freebie? ah its nto worth the shipping..


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

sirsmokesalot said:


> so you mean these are fakes?
> 
> my g/f's dad got these from someone as a gift from a trip to the dominican republic, he doesnt smoke so he decided to give them to me thinking he was really giving me a treat..
> but i guess its the thought that counts.. for some reason though i cant bring my self to tossing them out.. should we do a fake freebie? ah its nto worth the shipping..


yep those are def fakes, glass top, seal is on the left instead of right, cello. It is the thought that does count though.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, some people have said that the fakes can be decent cigars. I'd keep that though .... its a cool collectable and its hard to find a nice conversation piece like that for a good price ... some of the people selling those fakes actually want real money for them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Do they look like this:
http://www.gothammarketing.com/images/misc/DSCN1078.JPG

Here's my "After Action Report":
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22214

Ditto what Sean said, although the "Fauxhiba" I had was definitely a counterfeit cigar, it still may have been made with at least some Cuban leaf, and wasn't all that bad. The other fake I had - a RyJ Churchill - was abyssmal.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought a bunch of "fakes" from Juan who lives across from the market in Varadero several years ago. It worked out that I paid $1/cigar. Each and every one of them was as good as the "real" ones. With that in mind, don't give up just yet. 

Of course, I bought my fakes in Cuba. Yours may be from somewhere else entirely.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Pmore said:


> I recently received 5 Cohiba Esplendido's as a gift from a family friend. But I can't tell if they are fakes. Does anyone know what to look for in order to figure out if these are real?
> 
> And just so you know, they came in a 5-pack box and each was individually wrapped in celophane. Suspicious???


Celophane? Post a pic of them if you can.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

He did. Scroll up.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

stormin said:


> He did. Scroll up.


actually, sirsmokesalot posted the pic of a glasstop box. Pmore said his do NOT have a glasstop, and he hasn't posted a pic..


----------



## Pmore (Jan 6, 2006)

Picture coming soon....


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Do any habanos have cellos?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

steve471 said:


> Yea cellophane is not a good thing here. Thanks for the link crazyfool every little bit of info helps tons. Great for compare and contrast.


no problem glad i could help 

As for cello on any cubans... ive never seen or heard of it. I have five packs of machine made sticks like Jose Piedra (?) and even they are dry


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Do any habanos have cellos?


Some mm habanas come in cello.:w

:ms NCRM


----------



## Pmore (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, here are the pictures. My camera sucks, so its a bit blurry. Anyway, I checked the band it has the gold/embossed lettering for "Cohiba". There are 5 rows of white squares (3 on top of the "Cohiba").


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>As for cello on any cubans... ive never seen or heard of it.<<

How far back are you talking about? And can it be that individual store owners take it upon themselves to wrap the sticks in cello for their customers?
I checked out the Cigar aficianado page about how to tell counterfeit cubans, and by the labels shown, the one I have seems legit by the label. The one I have has an old style label, and is spot on when I compared it tothe legit one shown. <scratches head>


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Fakes no doubt!
Very hard to tell but the ring guage looks too small for Esplendidos too.:2


----------

